# paintball co2



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

i have a paintball co2 tank that id like to use for my setup. idk what to buy for it though. i found this:http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+15526&pcatid=15526 but idk if theres something better out there. any help?


----------



## Logan's Daddy (May 3, 2008)

You could also try what I did, here's a link to the post in my build thread that shows how I set it up, I can also switch to a 5lb cylinder at any time with this setup.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/apc-layout-contest-journals/51372-logan-s-daddy-s-34-gallon-2.html#post390000


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

dam that looks complicated idk if i could get it right


----------



## FobbyBobby23 (Mar 8, 2005)

jackh, if you want something with the least possible parts to assemble, you should look into getting an all-in one regulator like an azoo regulator

and then purchasing an inline on/off valve which hooks directly onto your paintball CO2 tank

from here you can fit the regulator onto the inline on/off valve as if it were a normal 2.5 lbs or whatever CGA-320 valved cylinder

or here

http://www.sakworldpaintball.com/inonval.html

likewise, some Co2 cylinders have a built in inline on/off valve, but you generally want to avoid these cause they are notorious for leaking (at least in the past, not sure if any of this has changed)


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Here is another option
http://www.thatpetplace.com/pet/group/4531/product.web

I have one, havent used it very long, but seems fine to me. Seemed like the most economical option to me


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

For a paintball set-up, in addition to the CO2 tank I recommend you get a paintball regulator, needle valve (to control flow), solenoid valve (to shut it off when the lights go out), and check valve to prevent water back-flow. You may also want a bubble counter to monitor the CO2 flowrate. You can get these together or as separate parts now.

I also recommend at least one spare tank so you've always got a full back-up and never have to rush out to get the empty filled. You can get them really cheap on e-bay.

I made some recommendations back on this thread : http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquarium-equipment/38171-paintball-tank.html#post284867

Here's an excerpt from it. It's old so I'm not sure if the prices are accurate or not any more...

D&T Aquarium Supplies has the Red Sea paintball regulator and Needle Valve on sale for $65 right now. That's a pretty good price, about $20 less than I paid.

http://www.dtpetsupplies.com/catalog...CO2-cylinders/

They have the Aqualine Buschke M-Ventil solenoid valve for $50 and some other valves for less.


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

check this one out! http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...882-pressurized-co2-using-paintball-tank.html

it works great. easy and pretty cheap. can use whatever kind of tank you want. 
(EDIT: can switch between paintball and standard co2 tank at anytime)


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks for the links guys. how long will a 20 oz tank last me?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

depends on size of tank and bps, a 20oz on my 55g will last about 3-5 weeks with p.h. controller and shut off at night


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm also seeing about 5-6 weeks for a 20oz on my 50g with shut off at night.


----------



## jackh (Oct 9, 2007)

ok how much longer would like a 5 lb tank last me?


----------



## oregon aqua (Jan 30, 2008)

i have switched to a non standard paintball tank i think is around 2.5-3lbs im up to about 4-5 months so far havent had to refill. i think if i had a 5lb tank i could get a year. i dont recommend a paintball set up on larger tanks unless you have space problems like i do. you will be filling tanks all the time. if you have a small 10 or 5 gallon this is the way to go. or as a backup for when your filling a bigger tank this is an awsome way to keep co2 going with out having to buy a extra 2.5 or 5 pounder. In other words if you have the room and the money, and a large aquarium go for the biggest tank you can. IMHO


----------



## simpsota (Mar 11, 2006)

jackh said:


> ok how much longer would like a 5 lb tank last me?


If I'm doing my math right, a 5lb tank is 80oz which is 4x larger than a 20oz tank. I'd think that you'd get 4 times more length between refills or about 20 weeks for a 50-55g aquarium based on Oregon_aqua and my experience. That assumes you've got it on a solenoid that turns it off at night.

I have to say that if I could have gone larger I probably would have, but the paintball CO2 unit lets me hide it easily in my cabinet without taking up much space. It's also easy to get refills at the local paintball shop.


----------

